

Is Yahoo mail down for you? - roozbeh18
http://blog.roozbehk.com/post/69638423179/yahoo-mail-down
I know why use Yahoo mail. I don&#x27;t but I know someone that does and it has been down since morning. Is it down for you ?
======
roozbeh18
Sorry for the holdup. Looks like a temporary glitch in our network has part of
Yahoo!7 Mail down, so you're briefly without service. Rest assured the alarms
are blaring in the basement and our team is working frantically to get you up
and running ASAP. Again, the snag is on our end — so there's no need for you
to do a thing

------
mynameishere
Yeah, I use it for personal stuff, and have gotten this message all day:

[http://us-mg6.mail.yahoo.com/outage_pages/outage.html](http://us-
mg6.mail.yahoo.com/outage_pages/outage.html)

...that has been interspersed with other messages just saying it was broken.
I'm guessing it's still just broken, and the "scheduled maintenance" is bs.
I'm also guessing no one uses yahoo mail for anything important--otherwise it
would be a big story.

~~~
roozbeh18
I guess this is why no one is discussing it right now but it is frustrating
for people that did not have access to their emails for past day.

